# shopping for a t.t. and need help!!



## rvwannabe (Aug 6, 2006)

My husband, three kids and I are shopping for our first t.t.  Does anyone have an opinion, good or bad, about the Forrest River Surveyor SV291 or the Heartland Trail Runner T2700TB?  We received a cheap offer from a dealer on the Trail Runner ($12,000) and now I am skeptical as to its quality.

Help!


----------



## bobstevens (Aug 8, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

Heartland RV is not building the Trail Runner anymore from what I have heard.  I think you should go with the Surveyor


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 8, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

I think you should spend time on this forum SEARCHING for information, because I know there has been plenty offered here in the recent past.  You can find the SEARCH function on the first page.  You will gather a lot of information from previous posts.


----------



## slipslid (Sep 19, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

My husband and I have been RVing over 35 years.  When looking for a T.T. always check out the kitchen area, if you cook, is there enough counter top for cooking, or do you need a coffee pot for all day use and where is it going to go??  Also lay on the bed, is there enough room for legs and head room?  Go into the bathroom and sit on toilet, is there enough room for legs, and if it has a shower, stand in the shower and make sure you have ample room to touch your feet.  Remember you have to live in your trailer while camping so really check it out.  We have never bought top of the line trailers, and have never had a problem, in fact just got a new 2007 Puma 25RK.....retirement is great !!  Good luck


----------



## landrol (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

How about this, if you don't have an answer, just skip the post.  Lets try to be more helpful, instead of more critical.

Just out of curiosity, what was she suppose to SEARCH on?





> TexasClodhopper - 8/8/2006  2:21 PM
> 
> I think you should spend time on this forum SEARCHING for information, because I know there has been plenty offered here in the recent past.  You can find the SEARCH function on the first page.  You will gather a lot of information from previous posts.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!



Well, isn't your post and example of your post? Perhaps you should skip a comment until you become more than a 'Posts: 1'?

PS. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

Here you go again Clodhopper getting us into trouble   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

I know.  I shoulda kept my mouth shut.  :blackeye:


----------



## Micah (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

Thats a hell of a way for a new guy to start  out  on the forum.  Giv'em the business Texas.
    Hows the trip going?     Keep the shiny side up.  Jerry


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

landrol, what Clodhopper was doing was trying to help by telling the poster that there had been or may have been some questions along this line on previous post.  Sometimes if we don't have an answer to the question posted we will tell the poster to go to search which is in the left top of the forum.  Now old Clodhopper don't need no help splaining what he is doing cause he can really lay it on if riled so I'm just trying to let you know what search is for.  See he did welcome you to the forum and so do I


----------



## bazzer (Sep 27, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

Hi Chelse & Tex, I see your in trouble again tex ,don't let it get to you just let it fly over your head, but take your hat off fist :laugh: . how are you all doing,keeping well I hope, Isee you managed to load some pictures Chelse, I took your advice and swaped the bed slide to the other side to open up the patio, thanks for that. I've been re-drawing the layout and working on the exterior looks & style trying to make it look less boxy without compromising the internal layout or hight which is for me important as I am 6'3", I am also trying to make the rig as green as possible so the design of the chassis is a major challenge trying to fit every thing in & still leave as much basement storage as possible, I'm fitting two grey tanks one to take kitchen,wash/machine& dishwasher water & one to take shower/washbasin waste, this will be used to flush the toilet& then to a blackwater tank, also within the rails will be gas (LPG) tank,air tanks (for brakes& susspension), hot water calorifier, generator,4or5 250AH batteries & gasoil tank, in the side storage will be hot water circulation pump,domestic pump,inverter, heating, cooling plant, electrical panel& fire controll, hydrulic pump (for slides& levelling) plus filling points, waste points,external gas point& hot/cold shower outlet, all of which take a lot of planning. I will be putting designs on albums when I've got them finnished.    Bazzer


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 27, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

Yeah, I guess some people just get carried away with theirselves sometimes.  That's why I always take BAD reviews of RV parks with a grain of salt, too.  Some people just fly off the handle and start shooting everything in site without picking their targets.

Anyway, I'm not accusing anyone of anything that I haven't done myself.  I jes loined me lesson when I growed up.

Bazzer, when are you going to drive that 'thing' over here and let us see it?


----------



## bazzer (Sep 27, 2006)

Re: shopping for a t.t. and need help!!

Hi Tex I thought you were coming over to help me build it   still got a long way to go yet & I still have this problem with slide mechanism,the hydrulics are fine but the question of stopping it tipping on the way in & out is still bugging me, now that Chelse has figered out how to upload pictures I would have thought he would rip off the top off one of his old Monaco's slide out & send me some pictures would'nt you,ah well you soon find out who your frends are dont you?  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: anyway call me when your on your way,bye


----------

